# Paxton turning



## Tclem (Apr 22, 2015)

Had to start him out young. 15 months old.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2015)

Love it! His stance looks awesome.  You'll have his body moving back and forth with it in no time!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 22, 2015)

Got to watch out for shavings getting inside his t-shirt though, those v-neck things don't work for me


----------



## Tclem (Apr 22, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Got to watch out for shavings getting inside his t-shirt though, those v-neck things don't work for me


He wanted to get down and chase the kitties. Lol going to have to work with this boy. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> He wanted to get down and chase the kitties. Lol going to have to work with this boy. Lol



Just make sure he doesn't try to turn a cat when your back is turned.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome pic man. You need to print that, blow it up and hang it in your shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Awesome pic man. You need to print that, blow it up and hang it in your shop.


Good idea. I will for my new shop


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree with the picture and when he is a teenager you can blackmail him with it............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2015)

PS- cute kid as always....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 22, 2015)

Way to go dad ! Cherishable momemts !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2015)

Way to go, Dad! We surely need future woodworkers! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool Tony! I'm sure it's a great time for both of y'all! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

